# Pathetic and Adorable



## Carol (was Dara) (Feb 19, 2011)

Aw, look at the old pic I just found that I'd forgotten I had in Photobucket. Doesn't it just make you smile?


----------



## Kindle-lite (Apr 9, 2009)

ooooh..how cute, quite adorable!


----------



## unitbit (Jul 22, 2011)

Wow that is cute haha


----------



## PurpleShell (Jul 25, 2011)

Too cute!


----------



## hakimast (Jul 23, 2011)

Hah, loving the tiny monkey


----------

